
MIT Professor explains OLEDs using a pickle [video] - jaydub
http://bitstream.soundandvisionmag.com/blog/2009/09/mit-explains-oleds-using-a-pickle.html
======
thristian
After following a lot of "via" links, it seems the original post is here:

[http://techtv.mit.edu/genres/19-engineering/videos/3175-vlad...](http://techtv.mit.edu/genres/19-engineering/videos/3175-vladimir-
bulovic-on-oled-displays)

------
joe_bleau
Here's the original pickle experiment, as documented in the DEC Western
Research Lab publication: <http://www.hpl.hp.com/techreports/Compaq-DEC/WRL-
TN-13.pdf> Worth a quick read.

No mention of the short lifespan of current OLEDs, either.

~~~
kpreid
That paper claims that the light is due to an arc, and involves vaporizing the
liquid in the pickle. Presumably this is not true of OLEDs. Who's right?

------
kalid
This is a wonderful example of how to demo an idea to the public. Yes, yes,
it's cool that it's 100x thinner than our hair and twice as energy efficient,
but seeing a pickle glow just makes the video pop out.

------
KevBurnsJr
1.7 mega-pickles

------
cgherb911
great post

